# Frame Repair - 1964 Tempest



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

The frame for my '64 Tempest had been repaired back in about 1986 (I bought it in 1980). Over the years it had continued to rust but I decided to try to save it anyways. Here is a before and after photo of the front passenger side under the cowl. As long as I have enogh weld penetration it should be good to go. Won't know for sure until I set the body back down onto the frame. Any way to check this before then? Next up is to repair the frame body mount holes. Eight of the fourteen need repair so I think that I will weld all 14 of the frame repair washers on top of the frame.










Phil


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like you've done a pretty good repair there. What guage metal did you use to patch it?


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Petey D said:


> Looks like you've done a pretty good repair there. What guage metal did you use to patch it?


I used 1/8 in. thick steel plate. This is the same thickness as the frame repair washers and just slightly thicker than where I mic'ed the frame at several locations.

Phil


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

What you've done looks good, I just hope you cut out enough of the rot along side the holes. My frame was virtually broken in half at the same location on both sides and the metal was very thin for a lot farther from the holes than what you replaced. Take your slag hammer and tap on the frame around the welds and see if it dents easily. If you had good metal at the welds and got good penetration without burn thru, it should be good. You can see my replacement frame in my avatar.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

The repair looks good. Taking in mind your location, would a new frame be better (are they available?) Seems like you will have to do this every decade or so. Maybe a new/better one with proper preparation could save some trouble.


----------

